# ECST Training



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

*Well it looks like it's finally tournament season! Better get a bit of practice in so I don't make a fool of my self . Hope you enjoy, and as I say in the video, hope to see you there!*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Good luck at the tournament.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Are ready! Good luck :target: :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting SSJD looks like you are ready. Go show those older guys how the next generation rolls. . Good luck my friend.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice shooting Bud! Don't worry about how you'll do. It's all about fun and fellowship. You are gonna meet some really great people who love slingshots just like yourself. Plus the way you shot on that video-no concerns at all that I see!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

From what I see, you'll do fine.... just fine.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Good shooting and nice to see you wearing eye protection. When I saw the lookout tower in the background, I thought you were shooting in the yard on rec-time.

It looks like you have hitting the target down pat. If you ever need help or advise on how to avoid hitting the target, let me know. That's my specialty.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! Good luck at the tournament.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Charles!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Are ready! Good luck :target: :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> Nice shooting SSJD looks like you are ready. Go show those older guys how the next generation rolls. . Good luck my friend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks man! I hope so .

Ha I will do my best . And thanks again!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Nice shooting Bud! Don't worry about how you'll do. It's all about fun and fellowship. You are gonna meet some really great people who love slingshots just like yourself. Plus the way you shot on that video-no concerns at all that I see!!!! Have fun!


Thanks so much Flatband! I'm trying not to, I just got to rein in my overly competitive spirit lol .

That's why I love these things, so many like minded people . Will do!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> From what I see, you'll do fine.... just fine.


Thanks .



brucered said:


> Good shooting and nice to see you wearing eye protection. When I saw the lookout tower in the background, I thought you were shooting in the yard on rec-time.
> 
> It looks like you have hitting the target down pat. If you ever need help or advise on how to avoid hitting the target, let me know. That's my specially.


Thank you! Yeah I try not to shoot without them .

Lol .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting! Surely you'll have lot of fun!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I definetly will!


----------

